# New Build Finished



## cyberknight (27 Mar 2021)

Picked up this frame today , unsure of make? as its been resprayed at some point


----------



## cyberknight (27 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Mar 2021)

Looks like a Ribble winter or similar.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2021)

Hacienda71 said:


> Looks like a Ribble winter or similar.


The rear brake bridge is not flat , its an inverted V if thats any help ?


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2021)

Mocked up some of the frame last night
added RD, shifters , brakes and chainset , i thibnk i need a narrower BB as the 113 mm i had in stock means the inner ring has way to much clearance from the chain stay , i think i will order a 108 when i get paid .
FD i had in stock is to wide for the frame at 34.9 i think i need a 31.8 ? the frame is a 27.2 seatpost


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Mar 2021)

cyberknight said:


> The rear brake bridge is not flat , its an inverted V if thats any help ?


Sounds like my old Ribble, unfortunately I don't have it now to check.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2021)

Last night and a bit today, all from stock

Tyres ultra sports
brakes FSA
shifters sram apex
RD sram rival
chainset fsa vero 
stem swapped and flipped for a shorter one as the steerer has been cut ala slam that stem


----------



## cyberknight (10 Apr 2021)

Finished build ,
cycle club mates gave me a FD , so all i needed was a BB, bar tape and a chain .Test rode today and i replaced the brake pads as they were to hard and had no bite ( gawd knows how old they are ) and it was a case of omfg am i going to stop ?
.Stem was installed flipped as the original owner had cut the steerer as shown in picture but i think i can run it slammed.

68 miles today on it and it felt great , its heavier than my alloy boardman but still in reasonable weight territory for an alloy frame


----------



## cyberknight (11 Apr 2021)

Today tried to fit the crud mk2 i have in stock but the clearances are too tight  i know the mk 3s i have on the vanquish will fit although it means i would need a set for them .
Pannier rack too, tried fitting the ones i have in stock but again the dont fit the seatstay welds which the one on the vanquish will 

Options are to shop around for something that fits or move the ones i have over 

TBH i havent decided whether to make this bike or the rebuilt boardroom the simmer commuter yet


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

Very nice 
I can never understand why people cut the steerer that much


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I can never understand why people cut the steerer that much


Because they don't like having a lot of spacers above the stem? 

Obviously, if the bike is ever sold on to somebody who wants an upright position then they might not be too happy about it.

I have been lowering the bars on my bikes to get a more comfortable position (for me) so there are spacers above the stems now and that looks a bit untidy.

I am having a replacement fork fitted to my CAADX, which currently has 2 spacers below its stem and 3 above. I think I will have the new steerer cut 2 spacers shorter. That would give me the option of raising the stem by one spacer in the future, but also let me test it with only one spacer below without requiring a big stack of them above.


----------



## Gunk (11 Apr 2021)

Have you weighed it, my ally Ribble EM2 came in it around 8kgs


----------



## BSOh (11 Apr 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Today tried to fit the crud mk2 i have in stock but the clearances are too tight  i know the mk 3s i have on the vanquish will fit although it means i would need a set for them .
> Pannier rack too, tried fitting the ones i have in stock but again the dont fit the seatstay welds which the one on the vanquish will
> 
> Options are to shop around for something that fits or move the ones i have over
> ...




I might have some mk3's languishing in the back of the shed somewhere. If I can find them and they're still in one piece they're yours if you want them. Won't get chance to look until mid week though.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Apr 2021)

BSOh said:


> I might have some mk3's languishing in the back of the shed somewhere. If I can find them and they're still in one piece they're yours if you want them. Won't get chance to look until mid week though.


im in no rush for them


----------



## cyberknight (11 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> Have you weighed it, my ally Ribble EM2 came in it around 8kgs
> 
> View attachment 583406


as mine stood around 9 kg , thats with cheap wheels and cheap chainset so i reckon i could get that low with decent bits


----------



## cyberknight (12 Apr 2021)

Dilemma is which one becomes the commuter ?
This one has sram apex 10 speed and pannier mounts , its a bit lighter with the same wheelset ( negligible only a few 100 grams i bet)but the paintwork is not as good as my old refurbed boardman which has sram force and a better paint job , it has race blade longs which give good coverage so the guy behind doesnt get a mouthful .I do have a seatpost clamp for panniers somewhere for it .


----------



## jakie (12 Apr 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Dilemma is which one becomes the commuter ?
> This one has sram apex 10 speed and pannier mounts , its a bit lighter with the same wheelset ( negligible only a few 100 grams i bet)but the paintwork is not as good as my old refurbed boardman which has sram force and a better paint job , it has race blade longs which give good coverage so the guy behind doesnt get a mouthful .I do have a seatpost clamp for panniers somewhere for it .
> View attachment 583494



I would alternate them and ride which ever one took my fancy on the day. Assuming there is somewhere safe to park them.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Apr 2021)

For commuting? The bright yellow one!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Apr 2021)

jakie said:


> I would alternate them and ride which ever one took my fancy on the day. Assuming there is somewhere safe to park them.


need to attach a permanent rack


----------



## cyberknight (16 Apr 2021)

Update
Used it for 2 days commuting and even with new brake pads the stopping power of the fsa branded calipers is pitiful so i will have to have change them for something else . Just got some ribble stickers which i can install later.After that its just sorting mudgaurds


----------



## T4tomo (16 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> For commuting? The bright yellow one!


This. also you've got a decent mudguard fit on it, which you might not get with mystery stealth bike.

however, if you need a getaway bike for doing over jewelers at night, leave the boardman in the shed.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Apr 2021)




----------



## cyberknight (16 Apr 2021)

T4tomo said:


> This. also you've got a decent mudguard fit on it, which you might not get with mystery stealth bike.
> 
> however, if you need a getaway bike for doing over jewelers at night, leave the boardman in the shed.


i set it up for commuting for now to see how it goes but as you say mudgaurds could be an issue , i know @BSOh said he might have some ?


----------

